# The PERFECT Tarpon Boat - Under Construction!!



## Scott

Well, at least as far as I am concerned.

The SeaVee is up for sale and the new boat has already started.

Here is a couple concept photos and one construction picture.

For full details go to http://www.projecttarpon.com/boat.html


----------



## Wading Mark

Very cool. What is the ETA on that boat?


----------



## Blackwater21

Very nice. Classic lines and very fishable.


----------



## guillotm

Wow!


----------



## Scott

Wading Mark said:


> Very cool. What is the ETA on that boat?


June 1st


----------



## Brent

If you set out to create the "perfect tarpon boat for fishing giant tarpon along the Gulf Coast", I have no doubt that the "perfect tarpon boat for fishing giant tarpon along the Gulf Coast" will be the result. It looks Like your dream boat so far...


----------



## Mizpah

*Awesome Tarpon Boats*

Hey, if you flip it over and take off some of the bow flare, it looks a little bit like this....


----------



## Scott

*Update on Boat Construction*

Lots more photos on website with many more construction photos - www.projecttarpon.com/boat.html


----------



## Blackwater21

I thought craftsmanship like that was a lost art.


----------



## Scott

Updated Pics on website -

Actually a lot more updated pics on website -




























Lots more pics on website.


----------



## El Tractor

Looks like a sweet ride, ought to sound real nice w/a big gasser, are you going to teak it out?


----------



## bwguardian

Looks good! I see the boat is constructed of wood...what is the top going to be made of and how much expected weight?


----------



## Scott

Yep - covering boards teaked - haven't decided on deck yet. 

She is cold molded. She should be about 9k pounds. The cold molding actually makes her lighter.


----------



## El Tractor

I'd teak the deck and the transom, get the name done in gold leaf lettering, might as well. Nothing beats fishing from a teak deck.


----------



## bartfromcorpus

Incredible! I love that carolina flair!

I'm trying to find my own "special" Tarpon boat - I want to spend my summer doing nothing but doing it. Have a lot to learn, but that's part of it. 

I truly appreciate your Project Tarpon thing, and would sincerely like to help out in any way possible - ever. You can permanently note that in your book.


----------



## Scott

Okay guys - weekly update - more photos and information on the website - thanks.


----------



## bwguardian

Scott said:


> She is cold molded. She should be about 9k pounds. The cold molding actually makes her lighter.


The hull weighs 9k but what is that hard top structure expected to weigh out of curiosity?


----------



## Scott

I think the whole boat, engine, topsides everything coming it at about 9k.


----------



## REELING 65

*Nice Work!*

*Look's real nice! Hell of a job. Sweet! :cheers:*


----------



## Scott

A whole lot more updated Photos on Website - www.ProjectTarpon.com/boat.html - here are just a few of the new ones.


----------



## REELING 65

*Awesome!:cheers:*


----------



## Scott

Updated Pics on Website - lot more in addition to this one.... these are the mounts for the underwater lights - http://www.projecttarpon.com/boat.html


----------



## Scott

A lot more New Pictures on Website - www.ProjectTarpon.com/boat.html


----------



## Scott

Photos updated on website... here's just one...


----------



## Scott

A lot of new photos on the website today... maybe, I can almost see the finish line???

http://www.ProjectTarpon.com/boat.html


----------



## Bruce J

Awesome boat. Must be really fun designing it and making a few hundred decisions on the equipment and layout.


----------



## Scott

Couple new pictures... more coming soon.... Just set it on a trailer to get some measurements so we can get the trailer built specifically for this boat.


----------



## Scott

A lot more new pictures on the website - http://www.ProjectTarpon.com/boat.html


----------



## Tarponchaser

The four blade prop and tunnel should work well in the flats too.

Green with envy.

TC


----------



## Scott

New Pictures of the T-Top and Center Console being built by Carolina Custom Towers


----------



## Scott

A lot more new photos posted on the ProjectTarpon.com website - http://www.projecttarpon.com/boat.html - here are just a few.


----------



## Bruce J

Does your boat now have "Fin-Addict" on the side? I was driving down 146 today near Seabrook and saw a boat that looked very similar to your pictures.


----------



## Scott

You mean the SeaVee - nope, not unless somebody stole it...


----------



## impulse

Wood boats- what a treat. How many hours went into it? Multiply that by a shop's labor rate and you'll know why fiberglass boats dominate the market. 

With epoxy technology as it is, I'd prefer a late model wooden boat to a "comparable" glass boat, but dang, they're expensive.


----------



## Scott

This is a cold molded boat - so wood at the core but glass over it. Boats are built out of molds because it is easier and they can be mass produced that way. Cold molding still makes a better boat in the end. Stronger and lighter actually. And they aren't that much more expensive because they build them without dealers and the middle man. So price is simply a matter of time, supplies and profit. They started working on it January 1st - when she is finished on June 1st, she'll be the fastest built Carolina Custom boat on record. Five months - that's fast!!!


----------



## Ricky T

Quite the project, Brother. I like it.


----------



## El Tractor

It's looking nice. On the transom, whats the top oval looking cut out? Live well drain? Where does the deck drain? I've got my Sea Craft for sale if you know of anyone looking for a rebuilt classy custom production boat.


----------



## Bruce J

Scott the boat I saw looks like the one you're building, not the SeaVee. Didn't get a great look at it, but from the profile it seemed to match the lines of your new boat. Guess not!


----------



## impulse

Scott said:


> .....Boats are built out of molds because it is easier and they can be mass produced that way..... And they aren't that much more expensive because they build them without dealers and the middle man. So price is simply a matter of time, supplies and profit. They started working on it January 1st - when she is finished on June 1st ....Five months - that's fast!!!


I love wooden boats and understand that wood is actually stronger and lighter than FRP, steel, aluminum, etc. as long as it's sealed properly, which was the issue back before FRP and today's epoxies. Not to mention wood is simply beautiful.

But with the bean counters running things (into the ground), they want to spit them out as fast as they can sell them.

Can you imagine Brunswick putting out one boat every 5 months from one station in a shop?

That's why it's such a treat to see someone still making them.


----------



## Scott

impulse said:


> Can you imagine Brunswick putting out one boat every 5 months from one station in a shop?


Yea right... exactly!!! The other cool thing is the shapes you can get in a boat that does not come out of a mold - tumble-home and running strakes etc. Makes the lines so much more beautiful.


----------



## Scott

Many more updated pictures on the website, here are just a few - http://www.projecttarpon.com/boat.html


----------



## Tail Chaser

Absolutely beautiful...


----------



## Scott

Should have some more soon and some performance numbers in about a week. She is finishing being top-coated and the engine back in, tower on... about a month to go now. We've been delayed a week due to availability of teak for the cockpit flooring.


----------



## GreyGoose

Thats a Awsome boat, Good job! I want one


----------



## Jake Reaves

On the subject of the Side Scan Sonar. Not sure how this is going to help you find more Tarpon. How do you differentiate between a Tarpon, Shark or Dolphin? Just wondering.


----------



## Scott

We shall see... since we can tell the difference on a regular sonar, I hope we can do the same on the searchlight sonar. We are going to be in Boca Grande for awhile and hopefully in that target rich environment we can educate ourselves effectively. Keep you posted.


----------



## ESCB Factory

WOW! Very nice craftsmanship.

Total man hours?


----------



## REELING 65

Excellent work Scott. :cheers:


----------



## Scott

She's almost done - go see a lot more new pictures at http://www.projecttarpon.com/boat.html


----------



## Bruce J

That's a gorgeous boat!


----------



## McRae

Incredible job you have done on the project.


----------



## jdsuperbee

Gorgeous! I don't think there are too many slips seft in Saluria, though. Where are you going to moor her?


----------



## Scott

Sea trial images.... see lots more at http://www.projecttarpon.com/boat.html


----------



## johnmyjohn

That's a boat. You should definitly be proud of it.


----------



## Scott

Check out all the photos.... taking delivery soon!!!!

http://www.projecttarpon.com/boat.html


----------



## trodery

That boat is an incredibly beautiful work of art!


----------



## tatteredflag

Scott,
The boat looks fantastic, a beautiful design and craftsmanship. I noticed that your aluminum tower is bolted to the console and didn't see that the supports went to the cockpit or sole. I was wondering how you may have reinforced the mounting to prevent any issues w/ the shear forces and weight.


----------



## Scott

She should be chasing Texas tarpon very very very soon...


----------



## Mont

that's a beautiful boat, Scott. Good seeing you yesterday.


----------



## Scott

Thanks Mont - still doing some shakedowns. Probably won't be ready to fish for a couple more weeks trying to work all the little details out. Looked like yall were having a very laid back afternoon.


----------



## Mont

Scott said:


> Thanks Mont - still doing some shakedowns. Probably won't be ready to fish for a couple more weeks trying to work all the little details out. Looked like yall were having a very laid back afternoon.


Those were newlyweds on the Flatline. It was a pretty kewl day, and somehow, we dodged the rain and storms long enough to make it happen.
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=288713

BTW, I was surprised how quick out of the hole your boat is. You obviously don't have anywhere near enough "stuff" on it yet


----------



## Scott

Well, she's got a pretty big wheel under her too.... she weighs about 10k pounds, and she was about full of fuel and a half an ice chest full - so, a couple hundred extra pounds shouldn't matter much...


----------



## Mont

That's a sweet rig, for sure, Scott. I don't know if I am ever going back to one with a trailer, but if I did, yours is real close to the setup to have.


----------



## Absolut

Sweet ride! Got to love that Carolina flair...


----------



## Spotted Hawg

*Nice!!*

Very nice boat and tow rig.


----------

